# An Unexpected error occured while configuring the network bridge.



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm using a Thinkpad T22 with a Linksys WPC54G Wireless Adapter, trying to create a bridge between it and my Ethernet adapter (Intel Pro/100 SP Mobile Combo Adapter) in Windows XP Pro with SP2. These are my only two network connections, and every time I try to bridge them, I get an error saying "An unexpected error occured while configuring the network bridge."

I've looked all over the place, trying to find an answer, but haven't found anything. Neither connections are set as my ICS connection. I have also tried this:

http://cheatppc.blogspot.com/2008/07/unexpected-error-has-occured-while.html

but Windows didn't rebuild the WMI repository, and anyway I just reinstalled Windows a few days ago.

I also looked at this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309640
which is not the problem I'm experiencing.

I am out of ideas. Help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know, but the following (taken just before you attempt the bridge) may give us a clue ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

I've run this commands hundreds of times, and I'm not sure what it'll tell you, but here it is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Bowar>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : common-fg-345
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : workgroup

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 SP Mobile Combo Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-47-91-5E-0A

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : workgroup
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-BF-CA-42-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.59
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 21, 2010 8:10:15 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 26, 2010 12:10:15 A
M


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

May show more if the ethernet is connected to something. 

Don't know if it's significant for this, but you have a network that is more complicated than just modem -> home router -> computers, right? I'm referring to the Default Gateway not equal to the DHCP Server.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

That's correct, I disabled the DHCP server on my router and instead have a server running on another computer on the network. However, I don't think it's significant, because making a network bridge worked on another laptop I have (R51 Thinkpad).

Edit: I have nothing connected to the Ethernet port because I'm trying to bridge the connections so that I can get internet to the Ethernet adapter. Currently, the connection is not bridged, so I have no reason to have anything connected to the Ethernet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the ethernet is set to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' That's the main thing that I was explicitly looking for in the ipconfig /all.

That's about all I can think of now.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I made sure they were set that way a while ago. The only reason I can think of why it won't work is because I'm using a Linksys adapter, but that doesn't seem like a good enough reason. 

By the way, does anybody know how to make Windows rebuilt my WMI repository?


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I decided to just go ahead and try reinstalling Windows XP. Now I can make the bridge. However, my reason for wanting a bridge is so that I can get an internet connection being output through my Ethernet so I can get internet to my desktop, which doesn't have wireless. 

Again, it works fine with R51 Thinkpad. The bridge gets an IP address and everything. But when I make the bridge on my T22, it can't get an address. When I try to release/renew the IP for the bridge, it says it can't connect to the DHCP. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the NIC is bad or you need a driver update for it. Connect to the router and see if you can get internet access through it while the wireless is disabled.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

Good call. The NIC doesn't seem to be working right. I couldn't get an IP through it while connected to the router. I may have installed the wrong driver for it after I reinstalled Windows. I'll try and find the right one and we'll see if it works then.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The driver should probably be from Lenova's web site. Sometimes the PC or motherboard manufacturer has to modify Intel's "raw" driver for compatibility.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

Well...I found a good driver and my Ethernet port now works. The network bridge gets an address and everything.

Unfortunately, the desktop I'm trying to connect to my laptop via Ethernet is getting an IP address, but not able to ping my laptop, let alone a website. The weird thing about it though is that my laptop can ping my desktop just fine.

As much as I would like to continue pursuing this endeavor, I can't waste any more time on this. I've decided to use Ethernet over powerline as a solution. It works well, and so far has been reliable.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What? You're tired of peeling the layers of this onion? 

You're welcome. That Powerline stuff works fine on some electrical systems and not on others.

My next guess would have been a firewall on the laptop. That's the usual culprit when ping works in only one direction.


----------



## abowar (Jan 22, 2010)

That could be. Maybe I'll check the firewall if I ever get bored with my setup again.


----------

